# Attic Insulation ?



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

I have one of those walk up attics that doesn't have insullation, but would make a cozy room if insulated and finished. What's the easiest way to insulate an attic and what products are the least toxic to work with?


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

depends on what your space above it and in the walls is as well as budgeting. Personally, I would look at closed cell spray foam, and if your a bit budget tight, you can "flash and batt" which is a bit of closed cell spray foam, and a bit of batts, although the cost savings vs given up insulation isn't worth it to me.

you can diy if you want, there are kits online for it which I'm sure a few people will link to in a minute or 2, but yea, the space you have to fit the insulation is going to be the big question. I think you want 2x6's at least on the exterior and probably 8 to 10 inches on the roof, although again someone will come along and tell you what you need for a final insulation value on those. 

if you poke around on here...

http://www.buildingscience.com/

you can find the recommended insulation value for your area.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Totally depends on how you plan to finish it. 

Spray foam is great in both application (i.e. roof rafters/trusses and underside of roof decks) but is expensive.

What are you planning on doing?


----------



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Totally depends on how you plan to finish it.
> 
> Spray foam is great in both application (i.e. roof rafters/trusses and underside of roof decks) but is expensive.
> 
> What are you planning on doing?


I have no idea. It was just a thought because it seems easy and will add value to the house for sure. I need to sell this house, that's why i bought it. Right now sales in this area are S L O W:thumbdown: and just sitting there. Normally, you never see for sale signs on a property because they are listed and under contract within a week of being on the market. This summer it's been terrible and I'm not going to sell it now, but I also can't live here anymore either. It's being rented on the 1st, but I'm thinking that maybe I can start a project up there. I'm blocking off access to the tenants, all my sh** is up there. 
The area is pretty large and it's just roof rafters that are exposed. It's like if your not careful, you can end up bumping a nail through your skull:cursing: (if your lucky:clover
Where are the trusses?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Truss is another type of roof framing vs. rafter.

You need to first figure out what you want to do and that will somewhat dictate what the most appropriate way to insulate the space. 

Most everything you can do with spray foam can be duplicated in more common and less expensive insulation materials.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I find out if the space is legal and structural first. Is there a required egress window? http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:yz20vKbTWbYJrangecountyva.gov/forms/EMERGENCY%2520EGRESS%2520REQUIREMENTS.pdf+IRC+311.4.2&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESi6YK3mWGIPQTycStZT0Up3V0yntFDmKiz16X-KExTbiPEpzVU_FK0fWxOs2RmE8R8LOte9TSW_Plf_Kwzp_7KgKQVzkGr5BlAiL7t0qClM8CmL7ch7il3ZnMSL8OcuvFr-YVo5&sig=AHIEtbRXqPqFUGZ6B_c_33otStRi7Aff7g

Are the attic floor joists sized for a living space conversion? http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_5_sec002_par017.htm

Heat, light and ventilation, smoke alarm, egress stairs, headroom (sounds good), etc.

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...HiVdtK&sig=AHIEtbRa4Ah_IICPQ3BR1txlzU01V4JQIg

Drawings, permits, inspections...

Then insulation.

Gary


----------



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> I find out if the space is legal and structural first. Is there a required egress window? http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:yz20vKbTWbYJrangecountyva.gov/forms/EMERGENCY%2520EGRESS%2520REQUIREMENTS.pdf+IRC+311.4.2&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESi6YK3mWGIPQTycStZT0Up3V0yntFDmKiz16X-KExTbiPEpzVU_FK0fWxOs2RmE8R8LOte9TSW_Plf_Kwzp_7KgKQVzkGr5BlAiL7t0qClM8CmL7ch7il3ZnMSL8OcuvFr-YVo5&sig=AHIEtbRXqPqFUGZ6B_c_33otStRi7Aff7g
> 
> Are the attic floor joists sized for a living space conversion? http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_5_sec002_par017.htm
> 
> ...


Very Good! I like your thoroughness. Thank you


----------



## ILOVECAKE (Sep 18, 2011)

*Pictures answer many questions So here is my attic.............*

Isnt it a cool space with potential to be a cute cozy area? Sorry about all the junk in the way. At least now you have an idea of what it looks like. :wink:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd install a smoke alarm up there for the extension cord/table lamp on the floor. 

Gary


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

dude that's plenty of space to build a room!


----------

